
James Dyson on why not every device needs to be connected - ttflee
https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/06/james-dyson-on-why-not-every-device-needs-to-be-connected/
======
wand3r
James Dyson gives a great NPR interview on how he developed the Dyson Vacuum
and his approach to engineering. It is really interesting to hear how he got
started. If you are into podcasts check it out; _How I built this with Guy
Raz_ and scroll to James Dyson[0]

[0][https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-
this](https://www.npr.org/podcasts/510313/how-i-built-this)

------
tonyedgecombe
Dyson is very good at getting his face in the media all the time, I'm not sure
his reputation is deserved.

------
juststeve
maybe we can have technology without it being connected to the internet?

